# Gran Fondo & Not-So-Gran Fondo



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

So my neighbor threw a flyer in my mailbox this morning about the Gran Fondo. I probably shoulda thrown this in the other thread.

The Gran Fondo (www.granfondolosangeles.com) is June 26th, with "exciting & scenic" 63 & 116 km (39 & 72 mile) courses. 

There's also an Expo in Beverly Hills on Sat., June 25th, and you can register there.

Cynergy Cycles (with whom a lot of LA cyclists seem to have a love/hate thing) is sponsoring a 56k (35m) ride on Saturday, June 25th, that meets at 9:30 and rolls at 10:00.

http://cynergycycles.com/celebrita-gran-fondo


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

dont see teh actual route listed


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

http://granfondousa.com/losangeles/event_info/routes/


----------



## rottieruff (Aug 8, 2008)

too expensive. dont you think?


----------

